# Chick with wobbly legs?



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I bought 5 chicks a couple weeks ago and I noticed one of them wasn't walking quite right but she was still getting around fine. Her legs seemed to turn out or in when she was trying to walk straight. They were a month old when I got them, now almost 2 weeks later the wobbly chick is getting worse. She can barely straighten her legs, she wobbles a couple steps then falls..

She still wants to eat and forage, she's just not very good at it. I'm hoping this is just a deficiency of some sort and I can fix it? She is really sweet, I'd hate to have to put her down, or worse, see her get caught by a cat because she can't run.... (My chickens are all free range...)

Any advice is greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That doesn't sound good. I bet someone on here knows.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I gave b vitamins in the water.. I don't know what else to do... BF says he has seen it before and it's not good and I should put her down......... Why is it always the sweetest ones??

I'm not giving up yet... Waiting for a few more answers.. May take her to the vet tomorrow if I feel she needs more help, as of now her spirits are up and she gets around ok. I wish I could post the video here but it won't let me..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Just gonna bump this up and see of anyone else has any idea what's going on. The chick is still in the same condition. Still able to get to food and water bowl and roost at night with all the other chicks... She just can't walk right.. She seems very frustrated now that her sisters are foraging further away.. She makes it to them eventually but it takes her a while..


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

Two things come to mind when I hear the words a chicken not walking right...and they r mareks or a vitamin defiency. I had bought to silkies and one of them had trouble walking. I tried giving infant drops without iron but it didn't help. After a few weeks of suffering and it getting so bad that he stopped eating and drinking we had to put him down. I hope your feather baby gets better.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I think she was vaccinated against mareks... I have been putting electrolytes and probios in her water


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

I have read multiple posts where people suggest using this


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Interesting, thank you for the info!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I wanted to update this thread since as of last night, Gimpy Peeper is 90% better! When she is walking with the other chicks you can't even tell which one is her until she sits down for a short break! She barely trips anymore, she's just doing amazing!

Thank you all for the advice!


----------

